

Ask HN: Learning flask, I need a small project to make. What can you suggest? - ajushi

Hi guys,<p>I'm a PHP/ASP.NET programmer and I was hoping on learning flask and python more. Hopefully, I can land a job someday.<p>My problem is I don't know what project should I do. I want something that would serve and be valuable to a lot of people.<p>What can you suggest me?<p>I'd appreciate all your comments. Thank you very much.
======
read_wharf
Writing prompts.

V1: click the button, and get three words that a writer would use to kickstart
a daily writing exercise.

V2: choose which parts of speech are delivered: noun, verb, etc.

V3: display a creative commons licensed photo (from flickr, e.g.) relevant for
each displayed word.

V4: Take your experience developing the early versions and figure out what V4
should be.

------
aorshan
If you have access to a twilio account, this repository on GitHub is a really
good place to start building a twilio app. I used it a few weeks ago and had a
lot of fun messing around with everything twilio can do.

[https://github.com/RobSpectre/Twilio-Hackpack-for-Heroku-
and...](https://github.com/RobSpectre/Twilio-Hackpack-for-Heroku-and-Flask)

------
mhd
The forum software market seems to be pretty dominated by PHP, and a
lightweight python-based solution wouldn't hurt. It's also pretty static, so
you can focus on learning Flask/python and don't have to switch to client-side
scripting too often (or mess with NoSQL and similar distracting technologies).

------
asselinpaul
No nonsense messaging. Create a public discussion that can be shared as an
url.

------
ianox
You could try building your own URL shortener. You could make it as simple as
you like to start with, then choose to add more features as you get more
familiar with Python and Flask.

------
paulhauggis
Time tracking software. We all need more of these types of apps.

------
bmelton
A static, Jekyll-like blog generator would get you a good grasp of language
fundamentals I'd think, even though at least one already exists for Flask.

A message-board/forum/discussion type piece of software will get you a solid
grasp of SQLAlchemy and company.

Something I'd LIKE to see in Flask (that I don't believe exists yet) is some
sort of analytics package that dumps data into a Mongo/Redis/NoSQL store and
presents things in a pretty package on the backside.

